# Wasatch moose hunt journal



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

After 24 years of applying my uncle finally drew the Wasatch moose tag! I think that I am more excited for this hunt than he is. I plan on scouting for his hunt a ton this summer and hope to be able to turn up a good bull for him once the season rolls around. I want to use this thread as a journal of my outings. I hope you enjoy it as you follow us on this once-in-a-lifetime hunt! 

Here are a few moose pictures from the last two years. Hopefully I can find a few of these bulls this year.


----------



## Great Beard Of Zues (Jun 8, 2009)

Tell your uncle congrats! Those are some Awesome pictures. I finally drew the same tag this year. I'm going to try get it done with archery. I have seen a few bulls already. PM me your info if you want to share info back and forth as summer scouting picks up. I'll be following your post.

Good luck!


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I went out last night and explored some beautiful country. It just felt good to get out of the city after a long week at work. No moose were spotted but the views were wonderful and I managed to see this decent buck.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I have been terrible at making time to update this post. But I have been out and seeing quite a few moose. I can't wait for the hunt to start. We have found an awesome bull. I'll post picture of him once we have him on the ground. In the meantime enjoy some of my photos. I'll post some videos later.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

are you zooming in from a spotting scope or are you that close to those moose?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I really enjoy it when people chronicle their hunting adventures. Hope things go well for your uncle and you guys harvest a nice bull. I look forward to the pictures and story!


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Here is a cool video of a bull that I took the other day. Not the biggest bull but I thought it was neat footage.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Cool video 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat video t boneking.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Moose Encounter*

This guy about ran me over yesterday in the Uintahs while I was out archery elk hunting. I think he responded to me bugling and was going to show some elk who was the boss. He got about 5-6 yards from me and I stepped out from behind the tree and waved my arms at him to get him to change direction. He wasn't fazed at all and just looked and me and then slowly walked around me. I trailed him for a bit after that and got some good pics and video. The video is shaky due to how close he got to me. He was never concerned I was there. Of course I saw no elk! Also had deer I could have shot but no tag for that area!


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Moose about walked over me*

This guy about ran me over yesterday in the Uintahs while I was out archery elk hunting. I think he responded to me bugling and was going to show some elk who was the boss. He got about 5-6 yards from me and I stepped out from behind the tree and waved my arms at him to get him to change direction. He wasn't fazed at all and just looked and me and then slowly walked around me. I trailed him for a bit after that and got some good pics and video. The video is shaky due to how close he got to me. He was never concerned I was there. Of course I saw no elk! Also had deer I could have shot but no tag for that area!

How do I insert an image from my hard drive here without getting it from a URL?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i cant wait to see this !!!!!!!! i dont know how to upload yet either ??


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

blamb61 said:


> How do I insert an image from my hard drive here without getting it from a URL?


Click on 'Go Advanced' for your reply and then click on the paperclip button. Should allow you to select an image from your hard drive.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

this is the bull that got a little close to me.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

We had a great hunt last night, more pictures coming soon!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Prior to the hunt we found a really good bull. We had hunted him for a few days with no luck. We finally found out that someone else had harvested this bull. So we were back to square one. 
We managed to locate lots of bulls over the last few days but we were yet to locate a bull that my uncle wanted to harvest. Yesterday morning my uncle got a call from some people that he met on the opener of the moose hunt. They had located a good bull while they were hunting muzzleloader elk. They told us where to look and the hunt was on. With their help we were able to locate the bull and my uncle made some great shots and the hunt was over.
We are really happy with this bull. He has nine points per side and really cool triple browtines on each side. We couldn't be happier with how this hunt worked out.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that's SWEET! Congratulations to your uncle!


----------



## ShellyT (Sep 21, 2016)

Awesome bull. If you dont mind me asking was this up tabby mtn? Congratulations.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

No this was not a tabby mountain bull. It came from the very northern part of the unit.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice! Way to go!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice bull! Can't wait for my turn

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

